# Hifonics BXi2006d not coming out of protect. Any advice?



## RRR37 (May 22, 2011)

I just got a Hifonics BXi2006d from someone who quit the car audio hobby a while ago and I'm trying to get it going on some L7's but the amp is stuck in protect mode. I don't have speakers hooked up to it yet so I know there is no wires crossed there. I have a hifonics bxi1606d running now just fine so I know the RCA's and power/ground are good. Big 3 is done, all pure copper flex 1/0 pos and neg front to back running stock 130A alt, stock batt and one yellow top. I looked at the guts and cannot find anything that looks like a problem. The Guy did tell me that long ago a cap blew and was replaced but the amp worked fine after that until now. Last time I had a problem with my 1606d I cracked it open, found a burnt resistor and replaced it, that was it. Not sure which direction to go with this one. These amps do not have fuses so its just an in line 150a fuse protecting the amp. Any advice or experience shared would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any way you can get some better pictures?

And you might check out Basic Car Audio Electronics if you haven't already.


----------

